# Airwire, QSI, USA, whats up ?



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I just browsed the latest GR and read the advertisement for Airwire Drop-Ins by CVP Products (page 81). It says they have "developed in conjunction with USA-Trains, and Phoenix Sound Systems"...a "new Airwire decoders desiged specifically for USA-Trains locomotive". I thought (and was waiting for) QSI to come out with decoders for the USA trains locomotives. 
I believe there was talk of a drop in QSI replacement board for the type of USA locomotive it was to go in. I, like many, have been waiting awhile for these QSI USA boards and it looks like CVP Airwire beat them to it, the big difference of course is the QSI would have had sound and motor control, airwire does not (unless used with a Phoenix card). Anyone know if QSI has given up or are they still in the development phase?

thanks
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are hot in the development phase. 

The big difference to me is something else, there are very few sound cards that will change sounds under load.... not speed, but actual load on the loco. 

The latest QSI units have very nice drifting effects as well as rod clank, which the Phoenix just cannot match. I really like the effect. A separate sound card cannot do this unless it is fed information from the motor decoder... the only people who have done this is some european stuff that uses a separate data bus between the two, and the cost is much higher for 2 boards vs. the single QSI. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hey Greg thanks for the reply. I'm rooting for QSI. 

Steve


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got my GR today. I like the fact that the new Airwire dcoders will have lighting effects. Saves the use iof a second decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The new QSI will have the lighting processor enabled as well, you can see the commands in the QSI manual, but they left the chip off the current QSI large scale unit. 

I think it's a good move on Airwire's part to make the plug and play, it's actually not too tough, but let's see if they did the reverse polarity classification lights right on the USAT diesels. 

I just wish all this stuff would show up in time for the nice warm months! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I had a talk with Al at CVP awhile ago about some of the features. From what I recall there are quite a bit of programing possibilites with the lights. Only hands on will show what is possible. I will try one of the new decoders , gives me an excuse to buy a Black Widow GP9.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They list quite a few thing in the GR ad. Sounds like they did a major step forwards in their software. 

Let us know how it goes, I would assume they are not quite available yet. 

Regards, Greg


----------

